# What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I know we have a thread already about the nicknames we've given our dogs (and cats) but what nickname is your favorite? Or which one do you use the most?

Odin has several nicknames but I usually call him "Boo" as in the song by Lobo _Me And You And A Dog Named Boo._ Odin and I hitched 700 miles together getting from South Carolina to Florida. It was quite the trek.

Frigga has less nicknames though she has more than one. Usually she just gets called "Fricky". Kind of like _tricky_ he he. 

Hop Sing like Odin has several nicknames but is usually called "Meisterkitty".


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Oh my gosh--I have so many! 

Chama's top nickname is Chamie Bear or just Chamie. Cleo is Miss Kitty or Cleo Kitty and Peri is Peri-Beari.


----------



## Jayda'sMyBaby (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

we call our 3 year old border collie mix whos name is Harley_ Tinker because when he was a pup he used to tinkle all the time. But he's older now and we dont use it very often lol


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

HMMM, we have so many. We use to just refer to them as, Black Girl, Blue Boy, Red Boy,Little Red Girl, Blue girl, and Red girl. He He He.

Actual nicknames we use are:
Jake is JakeMan, or Jakie

Jarie is JarieBear from my hubby, I call her YahYah

Bandit is BandiMan or Lit'lMan (I get BandiMan from the song CandyMan, just fits his personality)

Jeni is Pooper, because she will poop anytime you tell her too, Honestly!

Jessi is Peeper, because she peeps at you from the corner of her eye.

Princess use to be Monster Girl, because she was the Boss.(RIP)

The only nicknames I give the cats are:
Oscar is Osci
LG is Little S#@t, because he is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*



> Originally Posted By: TMARIE
> Jeni is Pooper, because she will poop anytime you tell her too, Honestly!


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

We have quite a few nicknames for the pack:

Gunner is usually called Baby Boy, sometimes Big Jerk (because he teases the children), and when he's naughty, he Jack-a$$.

Kenya also answers to Pretty Girl, and we also call her Fuzzy Butt, and Car-wash (she looks like the car wash brushes when she shakes).

Jade is Princess (because she thinks she is), Pork chop (from her chubby puppy days), and Wonder-mutt.

Zeus answers to Grandpa (we call him that more often than Zeus).

Molly the cat is also Schmolly, Emperor Zerg, and Fat-a$$.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Right, as I said, there is already a thread about _all_ your nicknames. This one is just about your favorite or most used nickname.


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

Augie Doggie !


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is often refered to as "Schweinchen." It means Piggy.







His reaction to raw food (ok, food of any kind LOL) is highly dramatic!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*RINGER* is Ringer Dinger, Ding Dong and Ringer Dinger Ding Dong
*HONEY* is Bunny and Honey Bun
*KELLY* is Kelly Belly and Kel-Kel
*MAC* is Whacky Mackie, Macro, and Mackerel
*SLIDER* is Slider Mon or The Man
*BRUISER* is Bruiser NO! Bad Dog! The Evil Spawn! and Bruiser the Loser (when he misplaces his favorite toys)


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

PAige =Pooch,Paju,Big Dog
JAzmin=always Boadie
TRAvis=Goatie Goat BOY,mama's boy
Calvin=Skittles
SAvanna=Deider
Angel=Mangy

THE main nickname we use is Boadie for JAZmin, we always call her Boadie,long story.
TRavis looks like a baby goat


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

My favorite nickname for Meeka is "Meeka Sue". I am the only one who calls her that. I do it because our breeder's name is Sue. I am thankful for Sue every day because without her there would have not been a Meeka! I could tell that Sue loves all the puppies she has brought into the world, and I'm grateful she let Meeka live with us.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sheba is Shebes or Shebwaha
Ginger is The Beast
Chloe is Closter
Cody was the Big Poop (BP) or Pooper Dog
Tonic was Munchie
Lyla was Miss L.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Favortie nickname for Sean is probably Puppy, (don't know why but I just like to call him that).
As for Neely, it's a toss up between Neely-Peely and Monkey.


----------



## Donna Boothby (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Rex was a very light sable when we got him at 12 weeks. Our granddaughter always wanted to watch Winnie the Pooh, so Rex was nicknamed Poohbear. That is still his nickname today, and is only used when he knows that he is being lovable. If he is being a "bad dog" his nickname cannot be put on a public forum thread! LOL


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Ozzy - Teddy Bear
Sandi - Sandra Dee, Bunny
Peppercorn - Moose
Molly - the big cat
Astro - Astro we don't call him by the cattery name.


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Sweet Pea.


----------



## Meima (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Dieter is Peanut or Rocket Peanut. BF calls him "my boy"


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

This is my new favorite name for Nina (I like timely nicknames and it works so well with her name) Ninahmadinejad. 

Because I am always laughing when I say it, she loves it.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Like GSDad's Odin, Diesel is mostly called Boo or sometimes Sunshine.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Great thread.
Xena (GSD): "Putzi" and "Darli" (short for Darling) ***everything pronounced german








Ginger (Husky/Collie): "Ginsi"


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kougie for my male - also one I can't post that starts with an 'a' and ends with an 'e' LOL LOL, Basha is a nickname for Bianka, Kyra's is "witch', Csabre does not have one...Furious goes by Fury, and the pups, Granit and Gauner, don't know their names yet anyway! 

Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Hardy is Hardy, Oxana is Oxi or Roo, Vishnu is V, Diesel is dam*it, Duchess is D, Grace is gracie, and hella is hella bean. Hunter, Gator and Jade or just that, lol.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

I call Wolf "lambie"









Mary Jane


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Cain gets called Bugs or Buggy shortened from Cainbug as a pup. Nickname because he was wiggier than a bedbug as a little guy :-D


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

shoogie-pie or shoogie-baby or dyla-boo


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Little Bear! 

When she was a puppy, she looked like a little bear and it stuck as her nickname. Sometimes, I just call her Bear and sometimes she just gets called Little.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Sophie is my Sopapilla, sophie loafy, soapy and- 
What did you roll in????? in the summer time!


----------



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

when she was little I always called Ephany puppy breath 
but as she matured I called her EPhy more often than Ephany so I think that was my fav


----------



## tktaylor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sadie very rarely gets called Sadie. Normally it's "sweet pea"..but when she was a pup she was so goofy that I called her my "goofy goober" from whatever cartoon, can't think of it now, but now as she's older it's gotten shortened to "goobie". She doesn't mind as long as I call her something!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser - Kais, Knucklehead, Fluffy, Mr. Bumpus. Mr. Bumpus being my personal favorite and also the most often used.

Kali - I suppose Kali is a nickname since her registered name is Apokalypse. Most often called Kal Kan, and occasionally Calypso.

Nara - Another nickname (registered name is Narsil and she only gets called that when she's in trouble). Usually she's called Snarf.

Raven - Another nickname (registered name is Caliber). Usually called Ray or Ray Ray.

Beowulf - Usually called Wulf or Wulfie. Sometimes called Sped (short for "special ed".. he can be a bit of a dufus). Also often called Bugaboo or Buggie.

Della - Not really sure where Della came from since her registered name is Denali and the two aren't that different. But she's Della. AKA Del Del, Delly and Della Robbia.


Barnum and Bailey, the cats - Usually Barnum gets called Barney or Barn, and Bailey gets called Bail or Bailey Skat. Though on more than one occasion Bailey has been know as Demon Cat, the Evil One, and Psycho Kitty.

Candy, the horse - Usually just Candy or Candle, sometimes Candle Dancer. Not very original in the nicknames as they're just short versions of her registered name, Merriehill Candle Dance.

Hotshot, the pony - Usually Shotty, or Totty. Though for some reason I also love to call him Tater Tot.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Dino - by far my favorites are Mr. Pigglesworth or Piggy, some DH came up with and it works.. 
Eyra - Inky, Stinky Sue or Inks
Jack - Roo or Jack Fooie
Max - Brownie


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

We call Allie:

Allie girl,pooh pooh,J lo butt,snuggle buns. Geez and the list goes on and on......


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Kaper is big dog or Kape
Chatham is little dog, or Monkey, Chatterbox, or just Chatter.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GentlePig, Czech-Baby-Beefcakes, BuffaloBunz, HoneyPig, SweetBum, TalkyBear, Mr. SmileyFang, Beefaroni, LumpyBear, and LoveyBear, DangerBunz, and KissySweets.

AKA "The Piggler." But unlike Batman's nefarious nemesis The Riddler, this time we KNOW who stole the snack/crumbs etc.

I mean... not like I'm *CRAZY*







about him or anything..


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Poor Blitz - here goes the rather undignified list:

Blitzy Roo
Silly Boy
Kissy Boy
Stinky

I'll have to do better in the nickname department for my new dog, Breda.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Folks are wandering away from this again. There is another thread for the _list_ of nicknames you have for your dogs. This one is only for the one you like and use _the most._


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Kenya (GSD) - ChopChop (< her real name is Lamb Chop so she knows many variations of than and Chopper but I think ChopChop is cute)

Coke (mutt) - Cokey, Coca

Beckham (cat) - Becky

Posh (cat) - Poshie, Pickle (< she got that name when she tried to eat pickle juice and her white nose turned green. Some of my friends only ever call her Pickle)

Marijke (cat) - Maaike

All of mine answer to these nicknames and I sometimes use these names more often than their real call names, especially the cats.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Since Rafi is new he only has one nickname so far: Rafi Doodle-Bug!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Safir's main nick name since he was a baby is TZUPIRI. He has many nick names also, and somehow ...he knows them all


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

We call Meb: Mebbie, or big guy 

We call Shay: Shay-Shay or little man


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa - Tess, Tessa boo, booda boo (from her puppy booda belly) boo, or boo boo


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Cute thread









Nick names for my two cats: 
Plumpkin and Chunky Mama (for the big girl)
Booba and Little Angle (for the smaller one)


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nickname for Chase--Nibbles. I'm sure you can guess why. Just are my cell phone charger.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Maxwell is:

Maxie
MaxMaxMax (said real fast)
when we're really mad at him: "Maxie pad".


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Kayla-Katie
Sheba-Boo Boo


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

We call Axel, "Dude" frequently lol So he is Axel Dude
Jinx is still "The Puppy"
Hoss is accidentally still referred to on occassion as "Bozo" lol
Breaca is "Breaca Lee" (Breaca is pronounced brock-ah so when lee is added it sounds like broccoli)
and Malfoy... well so far he is just Malfoy or What a Good Dog! lol


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Coco we call Coco-nut or Spaz. 
At 18 month she's still has a LOT of puppy in her!


----------



## CashMom (Jan 6, 2008)

My husband and I (although he would assign all ownership to me in a heartbeat!) have 8 cats and 4 dogs. They all have their real names, most have nicknames, but I guess the oddest one is *******. I don't mean to be offensive, sorry!! But that became his nickname very early on!! It's my cat Smudge... he's about 5 years old and is a trouble maker! He's extremely smart! He used to open the cabinet where the food and treats were and take them out while the rest of the crew stood around waiting. It was a lower cabinet so we put a FULL case of Coke in front of it, he head-butted it to move the Coke out of the way, then got into the cabinet and brought treats out for everyone. I finally just rearranged the cabinets so the treats are out of reach now. He's also a snot jumping up on counters and knocking things off. We're always waking up in the middle of the night to something he decided to throw on the floor and play with. One night we heard a loud crash, ran out, and he was just sitting on the counter staring down at his handiwork... my amber glass fruit bowl. He'll also grab things from places and drag them around the house. He especially likes to do this with my jewelry stuff. I'm a jewerly designer and get shipments of components and displays in plastic bags... he likes to grab bags off my table and drag them around the house leaving them in various places. Oh, and the ******* always runs off with my makeup sponges and brushes if he gets his grubby paws on 'em!! And he's a chomper. He licks, licks, licks, CHOMPS! When I'm getting ready in the morning, sometimes he'll come in, rub all around my legs, then he'll just chomp on my leg. We have the big plastic tubs with screw-on lids for dry cat food and dog food. He learned how to unscrew the lids and let everyone feast. He also uses his paws and arms to wrap around things. For instance, if he wants to lick my hand, and I try to pull away, he wraps his paw around my hand to hold it in place. Well, he has also been known to beg at the dinner table, reach his paw up, grab a bowl too close to the edge and pull it down onto the floor. You can't be mad though, all of his antics are absolutely hysterical! And we never know what he's going to try next!


----------



## Shadowsmommie (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Shadow is Shae, Shae Shae and Baby. But my favorite name for her is babygirl. She is almost 2 and she is THE biggest baby! I also call her Velcro cause she is always attached to me! 

Angel (my Golden) is Puppygirl and Lovebug.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Lacy is Doodle or Doo
Larka gets called, Honey Bear (she has the longest tongue and she's always trying to kiss my tonsils lol) DH calls her Barker, of Larker-Barker. But mostly with me it's Larka Loo which has been shortened to Loo
Palla was named for her predesessor (sp?) Palla so this little girl has the "II" behind her name for vet records (Palla "II") someone called her Palla "two" by mistake one time so we changed it to Palla Pooh, so it's Pooh, The Pooh, or Pooh dog.
So to recap....
Lacy "Doo"
Larka "Loo"
& Palla "Pooh"

Makes you wonder why we give them a proper name in the first place!


----------



## kgursky (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Little Miss Perfect......

Why? Because being a schutzhund puppy means that there are essentially no rules. Nothing she does is ever wrong.....Yet!


----------



## nev (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

tessa gets baby boo 
tessa 11 month gsd


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

PooPaLa-OoPaLa and the Honey Girl


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Mya has lots of nicknames, and we call her different ones everyday! LoL, but she comes to anyone of them! we call her Mooks, Mboogs, MyMy,and BabyGirl.

and the others:
Teddy - theo, mr wiggles, mr.man the very bad dog (thats for when hes a bad boy) lol

Abby - abbers, abby-ba-gabby, or chubs cuz shes gettin a little round

Bear - Bo, BearBear, clown, monster pup, slugger (his paws are as big as brett's hands, and when he swats you, it hurts!)


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Annabelle - Honeybun, Slinky, Angel Girl

Maiya - Sweetheart, Mega-Maiya (for the megesophagus part), Mia Maiya

Bentley - B-dog

And Sunny is just Sunny. She wouldn't tolerate a nickname.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

My favorite, also our family favorite, is Pixie Bella Cinderella (for our Roxy Belle).


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

My favorite nic is for my cat Sasha. I call her Sashy poshy poo poo


----------



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Sienna Arielle is Num Num because thats the sound she makes when she is lapping your face which is next to always.
Sydney is Lee Lee.
Lexi is Billy, Pickles or PickleBee.
Georgie is GG.
Jed (the cat) is Jedamiah Dog Stone because he thinks he is a dog.
Mandy (the cat) is Fatty Bubalattie.
Nadia (the cat) is Nutty.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Bandit is Little Buddy
Sheba is Shebster, or when she is one of her moods CUJO








Reiken is Big Buddy


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is called either Codyman or Puppethead
Isa is called Mama
Serenity my cat is called Baby
Toshiya (Toe-She-Ya) my cat is called totchi (toe-chee)
Dallas my cat is called Mista Dow Dow
And Phoebe and Peaches don't have a nick name.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Ghost (I'm surprised she still knows her actual name): Monkey or ROO ROO (because her howl is a ROO sound)

Jack: Boy Boy, or RACKY ROY (it's more doggie sounding)









Scooner: Nooner

Daisy: Day Day

I usually come in the door & say "how are my monkeys?"
& when I leave I say " Tee Woos Waiter" (see yous later)









and every once and awhile I call at least one of them (doesn't matter which) Tinky Wiffle Pants--dunno why--I also called my first dog that....


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

This is my new favorite name for Nina (I like timely nicknames and it works so well with her name) Ninahmadinejad.

I'm STILL laughing......that is TOO FUNNY!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

We call Molly Mao Mao, the ancient warrior.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Shiloh is my 'fluff and stuff', Shoshona is 'Shoshi' and Eli is my 'liitle man'.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Loki (the Shep), i actually refer to him and call him "The German Shepherd Dog" sometimes. i say the words, not the initials. our Grey Hound, Nessa, we call Nessa Wessa. i wonder if we embarrass them with these names???? my GF calls Loki, Loki-Schmokie. we'll never call them by those names in front of other dogs.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon is called:

Yuki

Youtube

Yukon Cornelius 

Yukon Cornelius Fudge

Junior 

Little man


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

I call Brady Boo
short for boo boo boy cause he doesn't pay attention and always gets hurt or cut running into my house or car when we are playing ball


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: What's your favorite nickname for your dog/cat*

Jack brat...


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I call Elle (gsdmix) Ello Jello most of the time

Emma is Emma Memma most of the time


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Apollo has been dubbed "Pappas" by my daughter. She changes everything's name!


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

Kenya has a new nick name, because she's rather hippy.....

"Aunt Fanny"


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I call them "Bad Girls"


----------

